# This will amuse many of you



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

We took the kids to the zoo in Tampa this past weekend. My kids love animals and love to go( not here to debate zoos, know some of you do not agree). This zoo uses chickens as one of the ways to naturally control pests. These chickens where the number two attraction for my 5 year old son. Sorry the chickens lost the number one spot to the Penguins. Trust me if he could have penguins instead of chickens he would. I was amused about the kids and that the zoo says that chickens are one of the best ways to control parasites and insects.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

A zoo up here in Upper Michigan near the Wisconsin border also uses chickens for pest control. Had a sassy bantam roo follow me all over that day. He was an absolute terror! Stand there looking all spiffy and sharp vying for my attention would then jump up at me puffed up and spurs flying. Creepy little stalker!


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Most of the ones here were silkie. 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Unfortunately, penquins can not be reared in a backyard. Or can they?


----------

